# Defender DVR issues



## MichaelJTritter (Feb 12, 2015)

I am having issues setting up my Defender DVR to view remotely through One Step. 

What I have done soo far:

1. I have plugged in my DVR to my router
2. Set up the internal IP address
3. Logged into my Router and set Port Forwarding of the following ports: 9000, 5000, 5050, 18004, 80 are port forwarded to the Internal IP of my DVR
4. UPnP enabled
5. Tried to use One Step, won't work. Nor will attempting to view it online.
6. Can ping the DVR using the local IP, so it is connected properly.
7. PortForward port utility says it's not forwarded but I did forward in my Router, so I'm confused on that.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Please do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review. There maybe a private router between you and the internet preventing port forwarding from working.


----------



## MichaelJTritter (Feb 12, 2015)

As requested:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 3 ms <1 ms BeigePenguin [192.168.1.1]
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 100.99.38.49
3 982 ms 2188 ms 609 ms dpc6935195002.direcpc.com [69.35.195.2]
4 633 ms 629 ms 605 ms dpc6935196017.direcpc.com [69.35.196.17]
5 * * * Request timed out.
6 752 ms 688 ms 699 ms ae-24-52.car4.Seattle1.Level3.net [4.69.147.166]

7 725 ms 696 ms 658 ms ae-24-52.car4.Seattle1.Level3.net [4.69.147.166]

8 671 ms 638 ms 701 ms YAHOO-INC.car4.Seattle1.Level3.net [4.79.106.26]

9 653 ms 650 ms 689 ms ae-7.pat2.gqb.yahoo.com [216.115.101.109]
10 691 ms 667 ms 639 ms ae-1.msr1.gq1.yahoo.com [66.196.67.5]
11 691 ms 681 ms 666 ms UNKNOWN-67-195-1-X.yahoo.com [67.195.1.201]
12 679 ms 685 ms 689 ms et-18-25.fab1-1-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com [98.137.31.166
]
13 667 ms 676 ms 678 ms po-9.bas1-7-prd.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.32.13]
14 874 ms 696 ms 679 ms ir1.fp.vip.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]

Trace complete.


----------

